# Cutting curd



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll admit I am terrible at this. I can do the vertical cuts just fine, but the horizontal/lateral cuts get me every time. It's slowly getting better where I can get more evenly sized curd, but still not good enough. :blush 
Any tips?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't worry too much about it. Once it is time to stir the curd work on cutting to larger pieces to size but carefully lifting and cutting them 

Christy


----------

